# GBa Helps,cheats and stuff



## jEEb (Oct 25, 2002)

i suggest u put up a new like idunnowhatucallit, like suggestions, u guys should put up, Gba help,cheats,guide,tips,and tricks.where people can post their hints and cheats and stuff.


----------



## KiVan (Oct 25, 2002)

there are more exaustive sites about that for example www.gamefaqs.com for cheats faqs help and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i suggest you to go there


----------



## jEEb (Oct 25, 2002)

i know bout gamefaqs, i was makin a suggestion onlys all,...,.,.,..,.,,,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## GoldDragon (Oct 25, 2002)

How about save files? Now, that would be interesting ...


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 25, 2002)

Yep this is a GBA site for ROMage baby  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plenty of good sites out there for cheats, screens, previews, and all that other stuff you might want.  But if its roms you want, then come here and its roms you'll get.  There's no need to have them waste any bandwidth or server space reposting things you can get almost anywhere else   B)


----------



## MasterOfTehRom (Oct 25, 2002)

Might I suggest you try " www.zophar.net " for saves    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scroll down and look along the right hand sidebar under save game states, should be a-plenty under gameboy advance or gameboy.


----------



## Alexander (Oct 25, 2002)

sad but thrue..

potentially we can do anything.. but we have a target, and we have to focus it over everything..

but this doesn't means that good and original suggestions won't be applicated!


----------



## GoldDragon (Oct 25, 2002)

Yeah, I know about Zophar's Domain. 

It would just be nice if you could download the ROM and a save file on the same (wonderful) site.


----------



## YugiOhFreak555 (Oct 26, 2002)

save files would be cool


----------



## jEEb (Oct 26, 2002)

who ever played Bof2 and is near the end where the castle is about to explode, and they jump off, can u send me a saced file thats just right after that? thanx


----------



## D2_ (Oct 26, 2002)

r u talking about when u go to that monkey guy's caste?


----------



## Trune (Oct 26, 2002)

Trune here,

Save States are good when you want instant power..


----------



## zErO (Oct 27, 2002)

well a lot of people don't want to submit to zophar, i bet you we could have twice as many save states in like 2 days.


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 27, 2002)

Yes, I have many save states for the end of games. But I wonder who wants them. Because then you see the ending before having played the game. The best thing is a movie of someone going through the whole game. But there's no movie function in VBA. Hey... VBA is open source right? Then I'm suggesting this for the next version...


----------



## ruffmeister (Oct 28, 2002)

there are sites allready there but saves would be good, but using other peoples would surly take the fun out of the game, i know its a free game but surly you wanna play it your self wouldnt ya


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 28, 2002)

Yes, a save is sooo bad. So you miss many wonderful things in a game. I watched movies from NES games (complete finishing of a game) because I wouldn't play it on my own. And so I know what the game is like without spending hours on this game.

_EDIT_: Is anybody from this forum able to build a movie recording option into the VBA (it's open source), because *Forgotten* doesn't have the time to do so...


----------

